# I want to share a song I wrote.



## kinderino1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey guys and ladies!

Recently, I wrote a song and I want to share it with people-

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah0adg4/n/Sylph_mp3

Thanks for listening, feedback please!


----------



## Thethinkingthinker (Apr 21, 2012)

The nature's message

The mountains covered with ice,
Twirl their way up to heaven,
Their peaks touching the farthest clouds,
The farthest dreams,
The farthest hopes.

The flowing river,
Touches *rocks,
Pebbles,
Stones,
Touches hearts,
Minds,
Thoughts.

The sun shines brightly,*
Lighting up the darkest caverns,
Caves,
Holes,
Lighting up hope,
Rekindling hope. 

Iwish some one would write a tune to this


----------

